# 1940s Rupert Knickerbocker beer can found in a wall



## digger dun (Nov 19, 2014)

One of the engineers here where I work knows I collect bottles and stuff, and spotted this in the debris of a wall tear down today. It dates to when this place was built in the 1940s, and has only the slightest damage on the side as shown in the last picture. Score!    [attachment=IMG_6979(1)(1)(1).JPG] [attachment=IMG_6980(1)(1)(1).JPG] [attachment=IMG_6981(1)(1)(1).JPG]


----------



## fer_de_lance (Nov 19, 2014)

I like those Keglined cans


----------



## botlguy (Nov 19, 2014)

I know nothing about beer cans but can tell it's a score. Nice get!    Jim


----------



## botlguy (Nov 19, 2014)

I know nothing about beer cans but can tell it's a score. Nice get!    Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 19, 2014)

I got 4 different similar Rupperts. I don't have that variation though. I do have the much tougher Withdrawnfree of IRTP for Exportation variation though. Is that one for sale? LEON.  P.S. Your can dates to around 1947-49.


----------



## digger dun (Nov 20, 2014)

1947-49 is the right date for sealing up the original walls here. Stuyvesant Town came online in 1948. Leon, PM me for purchasing details.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 20, 2014)

OK, PM sent. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 21, 2014)

That's fantastic, Leon!


----------

